# Picture of centennial crab tree in bloom



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a picture of part of the centennial crab apple tree in my back yard,it is so full of blooms .







Kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous color!


----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2009)

How beautiful!  Such a pretty colour.

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Jun 7, 2009)

So very pretty. I hope your blooms last for awhile. My lilacs tease me each year with their oh too short blooming period.    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

So far they are lasting pretty well , they might get frozen though , it is cold here again and they are getting snow in Alberta. Crikey!!

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh that is beautiful! 

Take a pic of the whole tree kitn!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Oh that is beautiful!
> 
> Take a pic of the whole tree kitn!



I did I just forgot to upload it to PB  .I will post it though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

This is the crab tree in the back yard .






Here is the tree in the front yard 





They look prettier in person , probably the photographers fault  :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! Those trees are just filled with blooms!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Kitn - those trees are fabulous!  Here's hopiong you don't get a freeze off - I love Crabapple jelly.....

Yeah I talked to my brother in Calgary on Thrusday before I pulled out for Gibsons and he was saying they were in for another snow storm - I whined about being too hot at 35 Celcuis - uhmmmm - for some reason he wasn't very sympathetic even though I told him how bad I felt about their snow...... :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

:cry: The majority of them got pounded off by rain tonight , we had a torrential downpour going on. 1/2 an inch in no time .I am glad I took pics.
Mother nature is so cruel , she gives you these beautiful things to look at with one hand and takes them away with the other.
kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no! That's too bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

It is  , at least I have pictures and we needed the rain badly.

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Jun 8, 2009)

They are really pretty...just something else for me to be jealouse of yours! LOL

I want a Magnolia tree one day


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful tree!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh Kitn, I am so sorry to hear that - I know how sad that is especially if you use the fruit on the tree. I've had that happen and it was just heart breaking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

I know Lindy    Even though it  is an ornamental crab , the trees were part of our centennial year in 1967. So no fruit lost , but still , it was so peaceful just looking at the beauty of it. Next year I guess . On the bright side maybe there won't be 3 bazillion little red apples to clean up  :wink: 


Kitn


----------

